

Epidemiologist: Stop the flights now - smacktoward
http://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2014/10/06/epidemiologist-stop-the-flights-now/

======
Pwntastic
Am I missing something, or is this just a single-sentence "article?" All I see
is a title and a single line of text, followed by 200+ comments...

edit: it appears to be loading an actual article now

